# Would sure like to hear about felt recoil in LCR



## oldguy (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm looking at the LCR .38+P. If anyone has one and has some range time on it, I sure would like to hear a report on felt recoil, especially if you can campare it to, say, a light 9mm such as the Taurus 709 slim (just the recoil). I've held it and tried it in a pocket holster, but haven't fired one yet. It is very light and I suspect it will be a smacker. I haven't fired a .38 Sp in a long time and the one I used in Vietnam didn't have much recoil as I remember, but it was a full sized S&W. But at the time I was used to the military 1911 .45 and the .38 seemed like a plinker. Anyone fired a few rounds through the LCR?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have not fired an LCR, but I can tell you that you will probably get a variety of contradictory comments, if you ask enough people.

I have heard a lot of comments on the S&W 642 (Airweight), which I do have experience with, and they travel the full range from nothing to terrible. It is approximately the same size and weight as the LCR, and I would describe it as moderate, with hot ammo, and neglible with practice ammo. But the grips make a lot of difference, and mine has soft rubber grips.


----------



## Ledgehammer (Dec 12, 2009)

I put a few hundred rounds through mined before I sold it. I'm not recoil sensitive at all and 
in my opinion. It's a smacker, because of the light weight and tiny grips. Put it this way I shoot my 9mm g19 all day long with no problem (500 rounds at a time)The lcr started to hurt after about a hundred rounds. I shot my buddys H&K.45 and it had less felt recoil than the lcr. I'm just being honest. 

If you just want to put about 20 rounds per range visit then it's no problem. I like to shoot all of my guns a lot. 
This is strictly a self defense close quarters gun. It was pretty accurate at 7 yds. So it will get the job done. No doubt.
It was purchased for my wife due to the size and fact that she didn't have to worry about it jamming or racking a slide. Just point and shoot. She hated the recoil so much She wouldn't carry it. So I just sold it. Of course ymmv


----------



## oldguy (Apr 1, 2010)

*thanks Ledgehammer*



Ledgehammer said:


> I put a few hundred rounds through mined before I sold it. I'm not recoil sensitive at all and
> in my opinion. It's a smacker, because of the light weight and tiny grips. Put it this way I shoot my 9mm g19 all day long with no problem (500 rounds at a time)The lcr started to hurt after about a hundred rounds. I shot my buddys H&K.45 and it had less felt recoil than the lcr. I'm just being honest.
> 
> If you just want to put about 20 rounds per range visit then it's no problem. I like to shoot all of my guns a lot.
> ...


Appreciate the words. I originally bought a Taurus 709 slim for carry but traded it in two weeks later (ka-ching) because I couldn't control it. So I'm worried the LCR may be the same case for me. Any recommenadation out there for a heavier snubby in .38Sp+P that is still reasonably concealable, but not limited to the ankle.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

oldguy said:


> Any recommenadation out there for a heavier snubby in .38Sp+P that is still reasonably concealable, but not limited to the ankle.


The Ruger SP-101 or the S&W Model 60 are great snub-nosed revolvers, in about the same size gun, but heavier. They are .357 Magnums, but .38+P's would work fine in them, too.

I like the ones with 3" barrels, personally, since the barrel is not the part that's hard to conceal.


----------



## Ledgehammer (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that's what I'm going to do. Get a 357 snubby and shoot 38 +P's through it. I think that will work and tame that recoil. A little heavier gun but I can live with it. Looking hard at the SP101.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I highly recommend the Ruger SP-101 if you are going to use .38+p's for defense. With a little practice you should do well within 30'. A lot of practice and you will be doing good to 40'. I carried for about a year and it never let me down.


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

I'll put in another vote for the SP101. I absolutely love mine, and the extra weight makes a HUGE difference in recoil. They do mke it in 38 special only, which may or may not be slightly more accurate with .38 specials, but I'd get the .357. Recoil from the SP101 with magnums will be more comfortable than .38 specials from a really lightweight one like the LCR.


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Bisley said:


> I have not fired an LCR, but I can tell you that you will probably get a variety of contradictory comments, if you ask enough people.
> 
> I have heard a lot of comments on the S&W 642 (Airweight), which I do have experience with, and they travel the full range from nothing to terrible. It is approximately the same size and weight as the LCR, and I would describe it as moderate, with hot ammo, and neglible with practice ammo. But the grips make a lot of difference, and mine has soft rubber grips.


A friend bought an LCR at the same time I bought my 642 Airweight. No, neither of knew what the other was buying. I put CT grips on mine. I've shot both guns quite a lot. 
I think +P stuff has a "fair amount of recoil" in both guns. Neither of us are thrilled with shooting more than 20 rounds at a time. I think it is due more to the size of the grip than the "absolute recoil".

I have a Ruger Alaskan 2 1/2" barrel "snubby" in .454 Casull that is more fun to shoot. It, of course, "weighs a ton" and has a huge and soft grip. :mrgreen:


----------



## Brocker91 (Dec 26, 2008)

I have put a couple of boxes of ammo through my LCP. The best way to describe it is that it is just NOT fun to shoot. Great to have such a small gun for back pocket carry. But I don't enjoy shooting the gun. The trigger has a very long pull so you really have to wait along time for that bark/bite that you know is coming. After about 12-15 shots it will leave your hand sore between your thumb and index finger. I'm thinking of selling mine because I would much rather shoot my other handguns. XDM-9, XD-45, XD-9sc, Ruger P-89 9m, Ruger 22/45 and Markov .380.


----------



## kybandit (Jan 13, 2010)

*Lcp*

The little devil barks and bites and is NOT fun to shoot...but it conceals in anything, and is dead-bang accurate at 7-8 yards, the distances for which is is designed. Not a range gun, but ideal for deep cover concealed carry.


----------



## harleytech (Aug 25, 2009)

It's not bad at all....For a short stought little gun...


----------



## chup (Nov 28, 2011)

I have the LCR 357. There is no pain shooting 357 ammo. I like 357 Snubs. As long as they don't hurt to shoot, I will shoot them for long periods. I have well over 500 rounds of 357 125g. JHP through mine.


----------

